# Dodgers sold to Magic Johnson's group



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Dodgers sold to Magic Johnson's group*
NBA Hall of Famer and partners win club with $2 billion bid​
By Ken Gurnick (03.28.2012)
http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120327&content_id=27685944&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb



> A deal has been consummated between the Dodgers and Magic Johnson's bidding group for the Dodgers and Dodger Stadium for $2 billion, the club announced Tuesday night. The purchase price is the highest amount ever paid for a North American sports franchise.
> 
> The sale officially is to Guggenheim Baseball Management LLC, which includes Mark R. Walter as its controlling partner, Johnson, Peter Guber, Stan Kasten, Bobby Patton and Todd Boehly. Current owner Frank McCourt and certain affiliates of the purchasers will also be forming a joint venture, which will acquire the Chavez Ravine property for an additional $150 million.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So are they going to stay on FSN-West?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I wouldn't want to be a Dodgers fan. How much money is going to be left over for player payroll after the mortgage check is cashed every month?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

we will see, but I have got to imagine magic had some say in the lakers going to TM sports net.

I could see dodgers now going there. It depends on how much revenue the dodgers can get from either fox or TM


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Something about this deal just doesn't smell right. Frank McCourt buys this team for 391 million, runs it to the ground, paid for his wife 131 million divorce settlement and comes out smelling like a rose. My guess is that in the long run Magic and his group will end up at the short end of the deal.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

djlong said:


> I wouldn't want to be a Dodgers fan. How much money is going to be left over for player payroll after the mortgage check is cashed every month?


Saw where its an all $$ deal.


----------

